# Ingersoll



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi all , new to all this vintage side of things, I just received this little Ingersoll and would appreciate any help in a rough date.

It's 34mm inc crown , shockproof , made in Great Britain on dial.

No markings inside



















Thanks for looking


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

50s 60s nobody know , made in gt britain


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

mcb2007 said:


> Hi all , new to all this vintage side of things, I just received this little Ingersoll and would appreciate any help in a rough date.


No earlier than 1956 (introduction of the Anglo-Celtic TY movement). No later than 1969 (end of Ingersoll assembly at Anglo-Celtic). I guess the TY was dropped after the 600-series movements were introduced, which was some time in the mid 1960s, so that narrows it down slightly (my Smiths YC452 with TY movement was listed in the 1964 catalogue). Sorry I can't do better than that.

If anybody here has the Smiths book they may be able to find a closely corresponding model from that brand?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for that Chascomm , movement and a rough date info is appreciated


----------

